# One problem gone, Heres another =o/



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

My girl Lilly has got a bit of Diahorrea and a sore looking bum bless her, her back end was fine yesterday so it must have started over night.
She hardly eats greens as she doesn't seem to like them all that much but loves her dry food and always has LOTS of mealworms.
Could too many mealworms cause diahorrea?

I'm going to try and treat with dry toast, but any other ways to do it?

The toast method seemed to work before as she got a bit of diahorrea in the late stages of pregnancy, and now she has a 2 week old litter.

She's very active, drinking well and eating fine.

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

cleaning the baby poo is probably the cause.I have been told that arrowroot biscuits can help.Haven't tried them on mine though so can't tell you if they work.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wouldn't too many mealworms be a problems? Aren't they pretty high in fat?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

if u feel shes dehydrated from losing too much liquid 
(from having diarrhea) 
u can mix her some blackcurrant flavoured kids dioralyte in her water bottle x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If a mouse isn't drinking, you can take a spray bottle and spray her. They hate being dirty and will clean it off. But make sure it's warm wherever she is before you do that.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, I never thought of that Jack. It's good to learn something new today.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The diahorrea seems to have abated, and her back end is looking much better, but I am still worried.

She's getting thin and is definately losing condition, yet seems to be eating and drinking fine and is active. I have sprayed her with mite spray incase that could be the cause of her fur looking poor, but honestly, I think the babies are draining her.

She was a very young mum, was pregnant when i bought her because of a sexing mishap with the breeder i got her from, she gave birth at just turned 9 weeks old.
The babies seem to be doing very well, good glossy fur, nice size and very active.

Could I take them away from her at three weeks instead of four? They are 17 days old now and eating solids well, but still drinking from her alot, but at 21 days they should be fully weaned right?

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The babies would probably be ok on their own at three weeks; you want to supplement their diet with a milk replacement for a week or so.


----------

